# 500g tank



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

6' long 4' wide 30" tall. what piranhas would you stock it with? 
wes

edit say you had two tanks and 1 was already a mixed pygo schoal.
wes


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

piranhas that could live in a reef tank.. lol

in all seriousness.. id try n buy alot 1-2inch baby vinny rhoms n try to shoal them..


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

15 pirayas 10''+
10 terns 10''+
10 caribas 10''+

or if you can find these

5 pirayas 15'' minimum
5 terns 15'' minimum
5 caribas 14'' minimum


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

20 red belly piranhas all at 7"


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

personally I would try a mixed Serra tank, elongs, Mannies, Rhoms, etc. And have it all decced out like an Amazon bio-tope with plenty of community fish in their aswell.

Something like Ash posted up a while ago in a 300Gal, here

That would look excellent!


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

I would try a rhom tank


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

deffo 25 RBPs


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Mixed Pygo

5 reds
5 terns
5 caribs
5 orange pirayas
5 yellow pirayas

That will be awesome


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I would take the fish you have Wes and put them in my 500 gallon tank.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I would go all large piraya, or geryi


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

Since it's only 6' long, I would do a nice mixed pygo shoal. Piraya, Caribes, Supers..


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

No question, go with red bellies :rasp:


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

I used this 500 gallon to try all kind of piranha combos in the past!


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

wow thats an awesome tank how much did that set your pockets back if you dont mind me asking


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

PACU SHOAL lol, i dont 6 feet long would be enough for that :laugh:

hmmmm i think you should try some serras together like manny or rhoms


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I would Do a Large Geryi Shoal


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

I think you should let me mail you my Pacu. He's in a 230gal and he needs a new home. Also B. Rogers could send his Pacu. J/k That's a real nice tank I'm sure whatever you put in there will be nice.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

id try breeding piraya in a tank that size. and make a hugh profit.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

only serra shoals id try would be a shoal of irritans around 20 6 inchers or a shoal of geryi's around 25 8 inchers+


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I would make a single species tank with Cariba or Piraya (one specie is just the most natural in my opinion). I would not add too manny piranha so they can reach their real full potential size


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Pack it out with caribe


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

thanks for all the replys. ok say you have 2 and one is a mixed pygo tank. what would you do with the other one?
wes


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

I'd get a couple of piraya...and try breeding them.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> thanks for all the replys. ok say you have 2 and one is a mixed pygo tank. what would you do with the other one?
> wes
> [snapback]1131975[/snapback]​


exactly like I said above, plenty of different Serras with an Amazon bio-tope.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

CraigStables said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for all the replys. ok say you have 2 and one is a mixed pygo tank. what would you do with the other one?
> ...


yes i like that idea but im afraid it wont work. i hate losing fish. i'm sure ill end up trying it though.
thanks
wes


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

500 gallons is still not enough to mix rhoms. You should have a tank in the 1000's before even pondering it.

That said, BIG mixed pygo shoal!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

doctorvtec said:


> 500 gallons is still not enough to mix rhoms. You should have a tank in the 1000's before even pondering it.
> 
> That said, BIG mixed pygo shoal!
> 
> ...


i am doing that with one but what about the other one?
wes


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Could "try" a mixed serra tank...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

wayne did you have any luck with mixed serra tanks?
wes


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> thanks for all the replys. ok say you have 2 and one is a mixed pygo tank. what would you do with the other one?
> wes
> [snapback]1131975[/snapback]​


saltwater tank


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

if you where a cichlid fan something like this would kick ass

jaquar
dovii
midas
flower horn
umbee

about 50 crayfish..blue ones..


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

PIRANHA KING said:


> 6' long 4' wide 30" tall. what piranhas would you stock it with?
> wes
> [snapback]1131568[/snapback]​


sorry just piranhas.
wes


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

1 big ass shoal of golds probaby around 30 or so about 5 inchers would be very sweet


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

AKSkirmish said:


> 1 big ass shoal of golds probaby around 30 or so about 5 inchers would be very sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like big fish, 30 10" golds would be the sh*t.
wes


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah but 300 inches of fish is an awful lot.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

huge ass pygo shoal


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I would go with an all cariba shoal. Reasonings are not because I have them myself. I think you should get cariba, and try breeding them. If you bred natts it wouldn't be any big deal at all....everybody can breed those, and I would think that piraya would be harder to breed than caribas, but possibly not. There would be a lot of money earned by selling baby cariba, you already know that. There seems to be a lot of people on this forum that want caribas, but nobody around them sells them.... I bet your local fish stores would be quick to buy some cariba babies as well. Here is a link from OPEFE that explains how one guy from Michigan bred his cariba.

There would be even more money with piraya, if you think you could get them to breed, or maybe even some ternetzis. 
~Taylor~


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Geryi shoal, with attempts to breed them.


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

dayam 500 gallon tank. i'd put 10 caribes, 10 supers, and 5 regular reds. what kind of filtration would you need for this size of a tank?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

jan said:


> I would make a single species tank with Cariba or Piraya (one specie is just the most natural in my opinion). I would not add too manny piranha so they can reach their real full potential size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


id do the samething



doctorvtec said:


> 500 gallons is still not enough to mix rhoms. You should have a tank in the 1000's before even pondering it.
> 
> That said, BIG mixed pygo shoal!
> 
> ...


thats what i think too, the mixed serra or trying to school any serras would be risky, if i were to try it i would probably try about five to eight spilos


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

to tell you the truth i dont have enought money to stock a tank with mannys eelongs and rhoms to watch them eat eachother. i dont know about you but thats me i would like a nice tank of caribes or piraya with like 3 or 4 reds wixed in with like 20 of them lol


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> to tell you the truth i dont have enought money to stock a tank with mannys eelongs and rhoms to watch them eat eachother. i dont know about you but thats me i would like a nice tank of caribes or piraya with like 3 or 4 reds wixed in with like 20 of them lol
> [snapback]1132790[/snapback]​


It takes ALOT of water to cohabitate Serras for any substantial amount of time.

That being said, again, MASSIVE shoal of Piraya in one, mixed pygo shoal in the other man.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

yo i dont get this thread.......wes are you getting a 500?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> 20 red belly piranhas all at 7"
> [snapback]1131588[/snapback]​


I'll have 17 in my 300 shortly!!!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Tibs said:


> yo i dont get this thread.......wes are you getting a 500?
> [snapback]1132831[/snapback]​


i just bought 2 of them.
wes


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> personally I would try a mixed Serra tank, elongs, Mannies, Rhoms, etc. And have it all decced out like an Amazon bio-tope with plenty of community fish in their aswell.
> 
> Something like Ash posted up a while ago in a 300Gal, here
> 
> ...










:nod:








Either that or a monster Rhom shoal,,, Like 12"+ and about 3-4 of them!
Now that'd be baddass!!!
Well if you could get them to shoal.

Hellz yes!!
Just waiting for sum1 to say it









WES!!!!! YARGGGGGGG!!!!
Damn!!! MUST POST PICS!!!!

I wanna see!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > yo i dont get this thread.......wes are you getting a 500?
> ...


you lucky sob


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > yo i dont get this thread.......wes are you getting a 500?
> ...


Holy Sh*t!! So that means you have three 500 gallon tanks in the house now, because you still haven't sold the one that is for sale in the member classifieds. Holy crap, those things are huge, where do you find the room? What are you putting in the other 500?
~Taylor~


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

taylorhedrich said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


no i have 2 total. i figure the one in buy and sell won't sell.
wes


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

jan said:


> I would make a single species tank with Cariba or Piraya (one specie is just the most natural in my opinion). I would not add too manny piranha so they can reach their real full potential size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 finally someone i see eye to eye with on single species shoals


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

a white shark...jk

u got the biggest tank ever i heard...


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i would try to mix a bunch of serras


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Just buy a 18 inch Rhom for the other one !!!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Blackdude said:


> Just buy a 18 inch Rhom for the other one !!!
> [snapback]1134075[/snapback]​


easier said then done. also i have a 16" solo in a 180.
wes


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > I would make a single species tank with Cariba or Piraya (one specie is just the most natural in my opinion). I would not add too manny piranha so they can reach their real full potential size
> ...


You must have never seen my collection then, got all single species tanks, and most fish over 10".Have all the pygos.....









also have a piraya, cariba mixed set up

p-king likes the really really big fish.

Im happy with 8" plus fish myself when it comes to pygos.I pretty much gave up all my serras.
there is one venezualan rhom in town here, that i would strongly consider purchasing if it ever became available...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

What rhom are you talking about Mashunter?

Also you didn't completely give up on serras, you still got those spilos/macs.


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> personally I would try a mixed Serra tank, elongs, Mannies, Rhoms, etc. And have it all decced out like an Amazon bio-tope with plenty of community fish in their aswell.
> 
> Something like Ash posted up a while ago in a 300Gal, here
> 
> ...


yeah that would be badass.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

b_ack51 said:


> What rhom are you talking about Mashunter?
> 
> Also you didn't completely give up on serras, you still got those spilos/macs.
> [snapback]1134262[/snapback]​


probably john(knifemans) .
wes


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > What rhom are you talking about Mashunter?
> ...


Thats the one,I really like that individual speciman.I came close to getting it before.Or atleast me and John talked about it before...:laugh:

just for the record my biggest pygo is just 13", so I know p-king got atleast 4 of his piranha bigger then my biggest.

What are you going to do Wes put those 2 big terns with the big Piraya in one of these, or still deciding???


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

[/quote]

Thats the one,I really like that individual speciman.I came close to getting it before.Or atleast me and John talked about it before...:laugh:

just for the record my biggest pygo is just 13", so I know p-king got atleast 4 of his piranha bigger then my biggest.

What are you going to do Wes put those 2 big terns with the big Piraya in one of these, or still deciding???
[snapback]1134291[/snapback]​[/quote]
i take it thats your big caribe? yes im trying to get some more big pygos but them 2 terns and frankenstein will definately be in one of the 500g tanks. i will probably add more pygos as well. no matter what i have empty tanks because my 240g.
wes

wes


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

dude just get a nice shoal of a fish that u like man that is all i can say


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> i take it thats your big caribe? yes im trying to get some more big pygos but them 2 terns and frankenstein will definately be in one of the 500g tanks. i will probably add more pygos as well. no matter what i have empty tanks because my 240g.
> wes
> 
> wes


yep that cariba is my top dog, then the Stump tail tern about 1" smaller, then everyone is about the same size, just my biggest piraya is only 7" everything else I got atleast 10" of.

Sounds sweet those 3 together would be awesome.

I do miss that tern, and my old 13" piraya


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Bunch'a big SA/CA cichlids. Definitely.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Bunch'a big SA/CA cichlids. Definitely.
> [snapback]1134981[/snapback]​


yeah im wit ya there mettle(some sort of saltwater tank wit it would be cool)

but i think wes is after piranhas


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Tibs said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > Bunch'a big SA/CA cichlids. Definitely.
> ...


I like the cichlid idea too.

But if p's is the only option, then a big shoal of Geryis or Mannys!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i would do something other than piranhas since you have so many p tanks already

mabye some peacock bass!! or a bunch of oscars, or africans.. or rays... or aro's....... the possibilites are endless.. think outside piranha


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

maybe ill throw all that sh*t with piranhas. who knows.
wes


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> i would do something other than piranhas since you have so many p tanks already
> mabye some peacock bass!! or a bunch of oscars, or africans.. or rays... or aro's....... the possibilites are endless.. think outside piranha
> [snapback]1136330[/snapback]​


The good doc loves Peacock Bass.....


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Renters.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What are the dimensions of the tank?

Could always do an aro/ray tank, too.


----------

